# Evertime I rate pax 1 or 2 stars ...



## gravity27 (Jun 1, 2016)

My rating seems to drop within the next hour. Anyone else?


----------



## UberATL2015 (Jan 2, 2016)

Most likely a mutual feeling registered by both of you.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

gravity27 said:


> My rating seems to drop within the next hour. Anyone else?


Passanger can also check there rating,I don't know if it shows instantly


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Try not to rate anyone low unless they are really bad. It's likely they see your bad rating and raise you another one because yours matters more than theirs. In fact, theirs doesn't matter almost at all in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Try not to rate anyone low unless they are really bad. It's likely they see your bad rating and raise you another one because yours matters more than theirs. In fact, theirs doesn't matter almost at all in the grand scheme of things.


Yeah,there not going to be deactivated.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

gravity27 said:


> My rating seems to drop within the next hour. Anyone else?


You are not a good liar  they can read your feelings, no poker face .


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

I which uber had lyft ratting system,with lyft just rate them a three and you will never see them again.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

You can rate them 5 stars, but then change their rating the next day...


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

gravity27 said:


> My rating seems to drop within the next hour. Anyone else?


a customer will get a low rating with me if they do one of the following such as try to bite me,hit me, choke me, stab me, shoot me Vomit on me, pee in the car,Takr a knife to my car seats, xcetera! you have to scale your rating based upon Behavior. keep it simple


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

gravity27 said:


> My rating seems to drop within the next hour. Anyone else?


If you really really need to rate them a 1 or 2 rate them a 5 wait a week or two then go into the app and change their rating.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

uberist said:


> If you really really need to rate them a 1 or 2 rate them a 5 wait a week or two then go into the app and change their rating.


I do not believe the driver can change rating once issued. However, what you described is possible with pax rating the driver (I believe).


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> I do not believe the driver can change rating once issued. However, what you described is possible with pax rating the driver (I believe).


Sure you can go to accounts, help, trip review click on the trip. I've done it after I discovered some pax I picked up at a pool left my seats soaking wet.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

uberist said:


> Sure you can go to accounts, help, trip review click on the trip. I've done it after I discovered some pax I picked up at a pool left my seats soaking wet.
> View attachment 50097


I stand corrected and I am sorry! I didn't mean to spread misinformation.

Thanks for taking the time to explain. 
I have not been driving for about 6 months and I am not up-to-date with my knowledge of the application. 
This was a badly needed feature.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

LAS0023 said:


> You can rate them 5 stars, but then change their rating the next day...


But the thing is as a driver we don't know for sure what rating pax finally got. Pax, on the other hand, see in their trip history every single names/faces of drivers along with the ratings dispensed. Talk about being treated like a "partner"! Ahhhhh.... I wish I could swear like a sailor at whoever makes these policies.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> But the thing is as a driver we don't know for sure what rating pax finally got. Pax, on the other hand, see in their trip history every single names/faces of drivers along with the ratings dispensed. Talk about being treated like a "partner"! Ahhhhh.... I wish I could swear like a sailor at whoever makes these policies.


Where can they see the ratings we give out?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Where can they see the ratings we give out?


I'm talking about pax being able to see what rating they have given out to driver. Sorry about the confusion. They could easily figure out which driver have them low score. Unless the pax takes Uber everyday.

If the pax changes the mind, for instance, and gives 1 star to particular driver from 5*, the record would reflect that on history. Whereas we don't get that info.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Its seems like if you rate them down a 4 it doesn't change their score right away so they assume you gave them a 5. But if you give them a 2 for example I think it changes their rating right away and the might cause some retaliatory action on their part.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

gravity27 said:


> My rating seems to drop within the next hour. Anyone else?


I haven't had that experience.Maybe it's just mutual


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> Its seems like if you rate them down a 4 it doesn't change their score right away so they assume you gave them a 5. But if you give them a 2 for example I think it changes their rating right away and the might cause some retaliatory action on their part.


Most pax don't know their rating...I'm not sure if it shows them


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

gravity27 said:


> My rating seems to drop within the next hour. Anyone else?


if you want A5 star rating every time offer the customer that you would be willing to mow their grass babysit their kids take out their trash make their child support payments so on and so forth you guys make this much more complicated than it needs to be laughing at least give them 5 to $10 cash if they show you that they gave you A5 star rating you can call at 545 that way you're always Batting 1000.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

pax cant see their rating so they cant be 1 starring you just because you 1 star them first


----------



## dumbdriver (Apr 15, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> pax cant see their rating so they cant be 1 starring you just because you 1 star them first





uberdriverfornow said:


> pax cant see their rating so they cant be 1 starring you just because you 1 star them first


of course I can't see your rating when they get in your car with a guide dog because they're blind! it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out


----------



## Paulina (Jul 25, 2016)

UberXTampa said:


> I do not believe the driver can change rating once issued. However, what you described is possible with pax rating the driver (I believe).


Yes you can I have done it twice.


----------

